

Founder/market fit - bchjam
http://cdixon.org/2011/06/19/foundermarket-fit/

======
6ren
> My Founder Collective partners Eric Paley and Micah Rosenbloom spent many
> months/years becoming experts in the dental industry in order to create a
> breakthrough dental technology company.

Interesting phrasing, that contradicts the theme. You don't have to be the
right founder, you can become it. And, do you really need to love the market?
Or is it enough to love solving an inefficiency in it? What is boring can
become fascinating if you see a way to revolutionize it. Of course, often the
only way to see it is to be in it.

